# How makes this handle?



## Dylancsexton (Nov 12, 2022)

I see this sticker alot. Especialy on high end knives, but the budget ones. Fujiwara, kanefusa, etc.... is this makers sticker, or does it say something more informative? 

Cheers and thanks as always for the info.

Dylan Sexton


----------



## ecchef (Nov 12, 2022)

“Hand made” & “Katana Takumi”. Takumi is carpenter.
Generic text…nothing special.


----------



## Dylancsexton (Nov 12, 2022)

ecchef said:


> “Hand made” & “Katana Takumi”. Takumi is carpenter.
> Generic text…nothing special.


That's basically what I figured, just a normal handle. Much appreciated, cheers for the info..


----------

